# Problème stockage



## jofima (31 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,
J'ai actuellement un forfait de stockage iCloud de 200 Go. Je souhaiterais revenir à 5 Go. Il m'est impossible de venir à bout de l'opération. En effet, la mention "terminé" reste grisée.
Comment puis-je régler ce problème ?
Grand merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (31 Décembre 2019)

Tu as 1Go de stockage de répertorié, mais es tu sûr d’avoir vidé la corbeille et tous les éléments qui pourraient imputer le seuil de 5 Go en décochant les items dans tes préférences système puis iCloud
Sinon tu peux résilier ton forfait actuel.


----------



## jofima (2 Janvier 2020)

Je vais regarder cela de plus près. Grand merci.


----------



## jofima (2 Janvier 2020)

Alors que je vous adresse ce message, je reçois un mail d'iCloud m'assurant que mon espace de stockage sera réduit à 5 Go à partir de demain. 
Voilà donc qui est réglé.
Encore un tout grand merci pour votre réponse.


----------

